
Australia's indigenous solution for bushfires. It's been around for 50k years - sogen
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_eb6d503971d91f763feffa09db6c7a5e
======
Smoosh
As the article itself says (contradicting the implications of the headline),
fire management practices based upon those of aboriginals have indeed been
adopted.

The problems are that (1) Aboriginal practitioners of these techniques did not
have to take into account the risk and impact upon houses, farms, towns and
interruptions to peoples lives; and (2) with the effects of climate change,
there is now almost never a good time to perform hazard reduction burn
operations, and certainly not long enough periods to cover the huge areas at
risk. I would agree that increasing the applicable manpower and budget (as
noted in the article) would certainly help, and should be given a higher
priority.

~~~
EdwardDiego
1) their burns are smaller, cooler and intensively managed.

2) The people who do it would disagree.

People have been employing consultants to use traditional techniques around
their properties, and they've been working, and haven't seen them blamed for
any out of control fires.

